# Submersible fishing lights???



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Any of you guys have one? I want to get one for night time crappie fishing. There are so many choices and a very wide range of pricing. I'm definitely not willing to spend $200 on one though. Just trying to get the best for my buck! I'd definitely trust reviews from ogf than reviews from cabelas or any where else.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I use one of the cheap ones that I think is made by Berkley. It was around $15 and it lasted several years. You can supposedly change burnt out bulbs but I was never able to get it apart to do so and just bought a new one. I have no complaints about mine. I had the submersible one and it did the job.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have one I bought a zillion years ago. I looks like a car headlight that shine up when submerged. I think the cord is 20' or so with a cigarette plug on the top end. Honestly, I never got around to using it and these days I don't think I dare night fishing. It would probably not end well....
Shoot me a PM if your interested in it. Maybe we could work something out.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I have two of them one is the plain ole headlight type with the strafoam around with the battery clips, that does draw in the bait fish. Then then crappie and other fish are below taking swipes at the minnows. And one is a sinking type on the battery cord down to about 8-10 feet, both work good. We plan on using it soon on a nice warm night and no storms.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

snag said:


> I have two of them one is the plain ole headlight type with the strafoam around with the battery clips, that does draw in the bait fish. Then then crappie and other fish are below taking swipes at the minnows. And one is a sinking type on the battery cord down to about 8-10 feet, both work good. We plan on using it soon on a nice warm night and no storms.


I have been thinking about using my Coleman Lantern and hanging it from one of those Shepard Hook hanging flower basket deals. I need to figure out how to build the base cause I fish up ground reservoirs.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

From shore the lantern is ok but in a boat u need it far from the boat cause it will draw a lot of bugs, the floating ones are nice cause you can jig a spoon right under the edge of the light. We have gotten gills, crappie , eyes and even musky once late one night at wb, no gills at wb got those at l due one night. Want to get out to mosquito and try it .


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I hear that the green ones will bring In more bait fish. I tried the lantern off the side of the boat a few weeks ago. The bugs were terrible. I think I ate about ten bugs that night.


----------



## kwright189 (Jul 2, 2014)

I live in TN and don't know if you have Academy Sports stores in your area. They have a green LED submersible light that is really bright. I bought one and it really lights it up. Went crappie fishing last week in KY. 3 of us fishing and we brought home 65 all over 10". We were using 2 of these lights, one towards the front and one towards the back of the boat. The shad were all around this light. The price is $34.99 on line and includes free shipping. Web site is academy.com.


----------



## donlie (Jun 7, 2015)

nice info


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I think I'm gonna have to get one kwright, thanks for the review. I don't have an academy near me but have been to them before. They put our local chain sporting goods stored to shame.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Not meaning to threadjack, but I just recently found a submersible fishing light in a box I inherited and was wondering how to fish with it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Drop it over the side of boat after dark, it will take awhile for the minnows to show up fish around the area with minnows or spoons .


----------



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

I water proofed a few LED lights I got from Kmart. I put them in my vacuum sealer to keep it water tight. I punched a whole in the tag end of the plastic to tie a string to. It floats as well. Push button to turn on and off through the plastic


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

+1 for the berkley model. Runs on triple A or double As. The minnows show up pretty quick! Inexpensive, too! - http://www.amazon.com/Berkley-12054...57&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=berkley+minnow+light


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I have the new Berkley Magnum. Bright and runs off LEDs so low power consumption. Power cord is plenty long. I'm happy with it and feel it works extremely well. They have a couple different lights with varying levels of brightness. I bought the brightest one.

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/berk...jEaLMUloOTX8DNDMEhniIsHxLLe4Zn6CMwaAtBW8P8HAQ


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have 2 of them. One is a white light that hangs above the water and the other one is a submersible LED green light. I made the white one and my buddy and I made 2 of the submersible green ones. Not much money to make them. Both of them drew the minnows in. I started a thread last summer showing both of them. If you do a search for "Homemade Crappie Light" you can see them.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

About a year ago I found a button battery powered "glow stick" type light at Ollie's Bargain Outlet. It cost 99 cents! I bought a chartreuse green one. It sinks and it works underwater! Hard to beat.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=108

The magnum is on sale in Cabelas bargain bin. $75.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

This is what I bought. 

http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Drop-Fishing-light-Green/dp/B00COVHGMI


----------

